# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Клички кошек

## Stych

*Наверняка вы не раз задумывались, какую кличку дать своему любимцу или любимице. Представляю вашему вниманию небольшой список. Может он вам поможет иной раз определиться с выбором.)* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*А*
*Коты*
Або-Анс, Абен, Або, Абрек, Абур, Агар, Агат, Агит, Аго, Адар, Адис, Адон, Азаделло, Азар, Аларм, Алощ, Алгир, Алдан, Алжир, Алзар, Арык, Асик, Аскер, Асмос, Ассар, Ассо, Астон, Атаман, Атанг, Атигор, Атлас, Атон, Атор, Атос, Аточ, Атро, Аул, Ахилесс, Ахилл, Ахтай, Ачи, Ашуг, Ашур, Аюр, Аюрчи, Аякс, Аян, Аянс.
*Кошки*
Ада, Аба, Абигель, Ава, Авда, Авиаджи, Агата, Агаша, Агги, Агра, Агути, Агына, Адди, Адель, Адея, Аджи, Адулина, Азари, Айва, Айвори, Айги, Аида, Айдана, Айза,  Арна, Арсиная, Арта, Арфа, Аса, Асла, Ассаль, Ассоль, Ассонита, Аста, Астена, Атава, Атанга, Атика, Аурика, Афина, Афира, Афра, Ахта, Ачча, Ашуго, Аэлика, Аэлита, Аюта, Ая.
*Б*
*Коты*
Байдар, Багет, Багор, Бодан, Базальт, Бай, Байкал, Бак, Балкан, Балл, Баллу, Балхан, Балхаш, Бальзам, Бальт, Бам, Банзай, Банзул, Бард, Борис, Барк, Барон, Баррат, Брутус, Брэк, Брэн, Буг, Бука, Букет, Булли, Буль, Буран, Бурс, Бутуз, Бушуй, Буян, Бэби, Бэк, Бэмбой, Бэст.
*Кошки*
Бабетта, Бава, Багиро, Багрянка, Бада, Байда, Байра, Бака, Бакара, Бона, Бара, Барбара, Бриза, Брино, Бритта, Бука, Букса, Буля, Бумба, Буна, Бурса, Буря, Буси, Бусика, Бусса, Буча, Бьюти, Бьянка, Бэсси, Бэтти
*В*
*Коты*
Вагер, Вайгар, Вайгач, Вайс, Валет, Вальд, Вальтер, Вампир, Вандал, Варлей, Варлен, Винди, Виннипух, Вир, Вираж, Вирт, Виски, Витязь, Вихтсль, Вожак, Воксин, Волдай, Волк, Волт, Вольный, Вольт, Вольф, Восток, Вуд, Вулкан, Вульф, Вэб.
*Кошки*
Вага, Вайда, Вайка, Война, Вакса, Вальда, Ванда, Вандея, Ванза, Варда, Варна, Варша, Виолетта, Вира, Вирджи, Вирта, Висла, Виста, Вита, Вишенка, Влада, Власта, Волга, Волли, Волна, Вольта, Воля, Ворона, Втора, Вэтигри.
*Г*
*Коты*
Габл, Габриэль, Гавр, Гай, Гайд, Гайдук, Гайсан, Гак, Гамлет, Ганг, Гапит, Гард, Гарджи, Гардион, Гарнель, Гарнерри, Гарци, Гарцик, Гасан, Гаук, Гаур, Гвидон, Гек, Гриль, Грим, Грин, Гринго, Гриф, Грозный, Гром, Гросс, Грот, Грум, Гуор, Гук, Гул, Гур, Гусар, Гусляр, Густ, Гуяр, Гючар, Гяур.
*Кошки*
Габби, Гайда, Гайна, Гамма, Гарли, Гекла, Гелла, Гера, Герда, Гидель, Гизель, Гилла, Гингта, Гирса, Гледи, Глория, Гокто, Гокта, Грайфа, Грана, Гроу, Греза, Грейта, Гресси, Гринда, Грона, Гуко, Гулка, Гюрза.
*Д*
*Коты*
Даг, Дагир, Даджи, Дай, Дайр, Дайн-Джин, Дайр, Дак, Дамар, Данко, Дантес, Дар, Дарге, Дисней, Докойт, Домбей, Дон, Донор, Дорис, Драг, Дракон/ Дрезж, Дрим, Дрок, Дублон, Дукс, Дунай, Дын, Дэри.
*Кошки*
Дойна, Даза, Дайга, Дайма, Дайра, Дакки, Долила, Дамка, Дана, Даниэлло, Данко, Диана, Диара, Дикса, Дикси, Дикума, Дина, Динго, Дитта, Долари, Долли, Доля, Дона, Донга, Донна, Дорри, Дота, Друза, Дымка, Дэра, Дюна.
*Е*
*Коты*
Егон, Елик, Елир, Елор, Еней, Енисей, Еран, Ерзон, Ерофей, Ерош, Ерошка, Ефрат, Ечанг, Ешкан.
*Кошки*
Ева, Евита, Егера, Егина, Егоза, Еженка, Елга, Елика, Елима, Елина, Елка, Елонка, Ельва, Ена, Енга, Енка, Енса, Ерика, Ерма, Ерта, Есения, Ешка.
*Ж*
*Коты*
Жадар, Жальгирис, Жак, Жако, Жан, Жанно, Жанно-Март, Жанон, Жанмар, Жанр, Жардон, Жаур, Жгут, Жейхэ, Женя, Жерар, Жерган, Жерман, Жермон, Жек, Жерро, Жефрей, Жиган, Жигол, Жикар, Жора, Жозеф, Жорж, Жук, Жулан, Жульен, Жульчи.
*Кошки*
Жалейка, Жалли, Жанетта, Жанна, Жегира, Жейда, Жека, Жекса, Желла, Жера, Жолли, Жуди, Жужа, Жужу, Жуига, Жульба, Жульга, Жульда, Жульча, Жуля, Жура, Журча, Жуча, Жучика, Жюльетта.
*З*
*Коты*
Зурим, Загар, Загер, Загон, Загор, Заграй, Задор, Заир, Зарри, Зарт, Затевай, Заур, Зет, Зефир, Зигги, Зигер, Зигрой, Зигрид, Зигрин, Зигурт, Зигфрид, Зикар, Зорд, Зур, Зоркий, Зорро, Зулан, Зургас, Зурим, Зучан, Зюйд.
*Кошки*
Забавка, Задира, Занга, Зара, Заура, Звезда, Зегги, Зента, Зея, Зильта, Зина, Зинга, Зинта, Зитта, Злата, Зора, Зорька, Зуза, Зульма, Зунда, Зута, Зура, Зурна, Забина, Зона, Зарри, Зайка, Золмо, Запевка, Зарелла, Зита, Затейка, Зерета, Зука, Зимушка, Зирса, Зита, Злата, Зурна.
*И*
*Коты*
Ивью, Изой, Икар, Икс, Илан, Илларий, Илот, Ильвер, Ильчан, Имар, Имбо, Инар, Инвар, Ингри, Ингуан, Ингур, Ингс, Инд, Индиго, Индус, Инор, Интер, Ир, Ирак, Ирбит, Иржик, Ирк, Ирон, Ирсен, Иртыш, Ирэнс.
*Кошки*
Ива, Ида, Иджи, Идия, Изида, Изольда, Илга, Илида, Ильва, Ильда, Ильто, Има, Инора, Инга, Индра, Инесса, Инза, Иолисса, Ирэна, Иргина, Ирика, Ириска, Ирлотта, Ирма, Искра, Иста, Истина, Итона.

----------


## Stych

и еще... ))
*К*
*Коты*
Кагор, Кадет, Казан, Казбек, Каир, Кай, Кайзер, Кайот, Калибан, Калиф, Калрал, Кальман, Крафтий, Кревес, Кречет, Кринг, Крис, Крисе, Крит, Крок, Крон, Кронос, Крош, Крым, Крэд, Кубик, Кукаша, Кулик, Кумай, Кумер, Курат, Курбет, Курц, Кутас, Кутик, Кучум, Кэм.
*Кошки*
Каа, Када, Кайра, Калинка, Кальма, Кама, Камелия, Камея, Камила, Кана, Канора, Капа, Капля,Крея, Криза, Крисе, Криста, Криета, Кристи, Кристопь, Кройна, Крона, Крошка, Крэйзи, Ксанфа, Кукла, Куна, Кшися, Кэпси, Кэри, Кэрли, Кэрри, Кэсис, Кэт, Кэтти.
*Л*
*Коты*
Лайгун, Лайд, Лайкар, Локки, Лакмэ, Ламур, Ланг, Лангур, Лангуст, Лар, Ларго, Ларри, Ларе, Лорч, Ласкер, Лосе, Лаэрт, Лев, Легарт, Лей,Лейд, Лек, Лекс, Лель,  Лотос, Лукар, Лукси, Лурд, Лучар, Лэдис, Лэк, Лэм, Лю-лю, Любим, Люк, Люкс, Люр, Лютый, Люча, Лядис, Лян.
*Кошки*
Лавра, Лада, Лади, Лойга, Лайда, Лайка, Лайма, Лайна,Лойни, Лайчи, Лакки, Лала, Лалли, Лова, Лойда, Лола, Лолита, Лона, Лонга, Лонда, Лоренс, Лота, Лотта, Лотти, Лугана, Лукерья, Лутта, Лучайа, Луша, Лэри, Люка, Лютта, Лялька, Ляна.
*М*
*Коты*
Мавр, Маг, Магнат, Магон, Маджар, Мадли, Мажар, Май, Майкл, Мак, Макбет, Макс, Максвел, Музгар, Мунг, Мур, Мурат, Мускат, Муссон, Муст, Мустар, Мут, Мутан, Мухтар, Муччо, Мушкет, Мэгги, Мэй, Мэр, Мэтт, Мюрад.
*Кошки*
Мага, Магдалина, Магри, Мадея, Мадлен, Майка, Майна, Майра, Мака, Макси, Мальвина, Мальта, Морека, Муза, Мунти, Мурза, Муха, Мушка, Мэгги, Мэлла, Млна, Мэм, Мэрис.
*Н*
*Коты*
Набат, Нагир, Надир, Наим, Найд, Найс, Найт, Налет, Наргиз, Нардек, Нарис, Нарцис, Норым, Нимрод, Нитрон, Нитунс, Нитус, Нольд, Норвис, Норд, Норес, Нормам, Нортон, Нотти, Нуар, Нукер, Нукс, Нур, Нурси, Ньютон, Нэр, Нэрс.
*Кошки*
Набби, Навара, Надира, Наира, Найда, Наира, Ноль, Нани, Нанси, Нара, Нарга, Натти, Нева, Нигера, Нигра, Ника, Нике, Никка, Никса, Нимфа, Нита, Нитка, Нитра, Нолли, Нольди, Нора, Норби, Норджина, Норма, Нота, Нотка, Ночка, Нукси, Нунча, Нюкта, Нярма.
*О*
*Коты*
Огонек, Оджи, Одиссей, Ойран, Окей, Оке, Окчар, Олаф, Олби-Нерон, Олдер, Олен, Олимп, Олрас, Олси, Олтан, Ольрис, Ольти, Ом, Омар, Онгур, Опал, Оппи, Орас, Орган, Орди, Орел, Орест, Орикс, Орион, Орлан, Орт, Ортан, Орфей, Оскар, Осман, Ост, Остан, Остар, Офорт.
*Кошки*
Ода, Одези, Одетта, Оджи, Озола, Оида, Ойра, Ойто, Ойя, Ока, Окса, Олери, Опивия, Олимпи, Олито, Олли, Олси, Ольвия, Омма, Онега, Оника, Ора, Ормэлла, Орна, Орнетта, Орса, Орта, Оста, Отава, Оттава, Офелия, Охра, Охта.
*П*
*Коты*
Падар, Пойк, Палас, Палаш, Памир, Пант, Пард, Парис, Партос, Пассат, Пегас, Пергом, Перс, Персей, Пиккер, Пиконт, Пилот, Пират, Пирей, Пирс, Пит, Пиф, Плакун, Плут, Полкан, Пончик, Прайд, Прайс, Прайт, Прибой, Принц, Прогресс, Прок, Пророк, Прум, Прутик, Пунш, Пупси, Пурш, Пуш, Пьер
*Кошки*
Пальма, Пальфо, Пандора, Пани, Панна, Панта, Паня, Пормо, Пармоти, Парцелла, Патриция, Питта, Пихта, Плюшка, Пойма, Покитта, Полла, Польди, Помка, Почка, Прайда, Прима, Пройда, Психея, Пува, Пума, Пурга, Пуси, Пэджи, Пэрри
*Р*
*Коты*
Радар, Радж, Родис, Разбой, Разгон, Раздан, Райд, Райе, Райт, Райф, Ралли, Ральф, Рамзай, Рогдай, Рогдан, Роджер, Рой, Рок, Рокко, Рокот, Роке, Ром, Ромка, Ромул, Ронни, Рубин, Рудный, Румбик, Руслан, Руф, Рыжок, Рэй, Рэм, Рэмбо, Рэмми, Рэно, Рэц.
*Кошки*
Рада, Радди, Радегунда, Раджи, Радиана, Райда, Роима, Ройна, Ракета, Ралли, Рапъфа, Ральта, Рольда, Рона, Ронда, Росинка, Рошель, Ружа, Рузана, Румба, Румейла, Руна, Руста, Рута, Рута, Рысь, Рэда, Рэджи, Рэди, Рэма, Рэсси.
*С*
*Коты*
Саган, Сагвер, Садыр, Сайгак, Сайгон, Сайгар, Сайгур, Сайт, Сакс, Салтан, Сальто, Самбо, Сокол, Соллекс, Сорель, Спартак, Спаси, Спот, Спрут, Стоил, Старк, Старт, Стем, Стенли, Стоун, Стрепет, Стресс, Стэк, Суайан, Суар, Султан, Сур, Суран, Сурмоч, Сэг, Сэм, Сэнди.
*Кошки*
Саба, Сабрина, Сага, Саджи, Сайда, Салли, Сана, Санда, Сандра, Сонета, Санни, Санта, Сарбона, Снега, Снежана, Солли, Сольдо, Спарта, Старки, Стоуни, Стрела, Стрелка, Струнка, Сузани, Сулейка, Сурена, Сьюзи, Сэтти, Сюзана.
*Т*
*Коты*
Тагир, Тагор, Таир, Тайвар, Тайгер, Тайгор, Тайм, Таймыр, Тайсан, Тайфун, Тайчер, Тайшет, Токтар, Толли, Толоб, Том, Тон, Тоноз, Топаз, Торрий, Торро, Трезор, Трек, Треф, Тригар, Трои, Тролль, Трофей, Трубач, Туман, Тутанхамон, Тушкан, Тэрро.
*Кошки*
Тави, Тавра, Тогира, Таира, Таис, Тайва, Тайга, Тайза, Тайна, Толиа, Тамань, Томила, Тана, Тита, Тлада, Тойра, Тольди, Топси, Тора, Тосна, Трилли, Трильба, Троя, Тукни, Тулуза, Тума, Турандот, Тэза, Тэма, Тэро, Тэрри.
*У*
*Коты*
Угрюм, Уджер, Улон, Улар, Улаф, Ули, Уллис, Ульжор, Ульнар, Улье, Ульф, Уман, Умик, Умка, Унгар, Ункас, Ура, Ураган, Урал, Уран, Урбан, Урдан, Уркан, Урли, Урман, Урсик, Утан, Утес, Учан, Учар.
*Кошки*
Уарда, Уганда, Уда, Ужала, Уза, Ула, Улана, Улинька, Улла, Улли, Ульзана, Ульма, Ульмара, Ульфи, Ума, Умка, Умора, Уна, Унда, Ундина, Уника, Унитка, Уния, Уреула, Урза, Урма, Урса, Урта, Уса.
*Ф*
*Коты*
Фабман, Фагот, Фаде, Факбар, Факир, Фальк, Фант, Фантик, Фанци, Фараон, Фарим, Фарли, Фарро, Фатьян, Фафик, Фаякс, Феб, Фебус, Фегро, Фенд, Ферди, Франц, Франчо, Фред, Фрейс, Фрель, Френд, Френк, Френси, Фролли, Фром, Фукс, Фунт, Фурор, Фэй, Фэл, Фэри, Фюрс.
*Кошки*
Фабби, Фабира, Фаза, Фаина, Файти, Фалика, Фалли, Фанг, Фани, Фанни, Фанта, Фарина, Фарри, Флейта, Флена, Флера, Флери, Флора, Флори, Фонола, Фортуна, Франта, Франческа, Фрау, Фрези, Фрейда, Фреска, Фрида, Фриза, Фрина, Фринча, Фронда, Фруга, Фурия.
*Х*
*Коты*
Хаб, Хабар, Хабур, Хаген, Хадтар, Хаз, Хазар, Хайдар, Хайрон, Хайт, Халиф, Хан, Хангул,  Хасан, Хаун, Хедер, Хельвиг, Хилон, Хильд, Хильдим, Хингай, Хип, Хиппи, Хирш, Хлод, Хлотер, Хлотерри, Хобби, Холл, Хорст, Хорт.
*Кошки*
Хаба, Хаза, Хайта, Хальта, Ханета, Хани, Ханко, Ханни, Хара, Харри, Хельма, Хемми, Хеппи, Хлорелла, Хлоя, Хобби, Холли, Хонка, Хорза, Хорта, Хуана, Хурма, Хэлла, Хэпти, Хэрри, Хлорелла, Хлоя, Хобби, Холли, Хонка, Хорза, Хорта, Хуана, Хурма, Хэлла, Хэпти, Хэрри.
*Ц*
*Коты*
Цагн, Цайд, Царго, Царь, Цаубер, Цез, Цезарь, Цезри, Цейк, Цейс, Цендо, Центавр, Цербер, Цериос, Церон, Церри, Цертеро, Цесис, Цецер, Циан, Циклон, Циклоп, Цингун, Циник, Цирк, Цитрон, Цонг, Цони, Цори, Цэйдор.
*Кошки*
Цанта, Цанто, Царица, Цаца, Цеза, Целли, Цензи, Цента, Цера, Церри, Церро, Цессо, Цецилия, Цея, Циана, Цилла, Цильда, Цимо, Цина, Циния, Цинта, Цинтия, Цируза, Цита, Цитро, Цона, Цонни, Цорна, Цунто.
*Ч*
*Коты*
Чабан, Чажи, Чайд, Чайльд, Чайри, Чакан, Чако, Чаминг, Чамлин, Чан, Чанфи, Чанг, Чангар,Черри, Черт, Чеслер, Чесси, Честер, Чибис, Чибрис, Чижик, Чизар, Чикки, Чинг, Чингай, Чингиз, Чиор, Чир, Чирк, Чиф, Чогори, Чоп, Чубарик, Чук, Чукки, Чумак.
*Кошки*
Чага, Чазета, Чайка, Чайра, Чакки, Чалма, Чана, Чанга, Чанита, Чанка, Чанури, Чапа, Чара, Чарда, Черкиза, Чесма, Чиба, Чида, Чика, Чилеста, Чилита, Чильда, Чина, Чинара, Чинга, Чинита, Чиоло, Чита, Чичиосаы, Чойра, Чоппи, Чудета, Чунга-чанга, Чуня, Чуча.
*Ш*
*Коты*
Шабо, Шаган, Шагре, Шайтан, Шалли, Шами, Шани, Шаник, Шанити, Шарж, Шарик, Шарко, Шарли, Шериф, Шерлок, Шерри, Шерхан, Шеурен, Шеф, Шиги, Шимми, Шифти, Шмель, Шок, Шоргус, Шорти, Шот, Шпиц, Шрек, Шуг, Шьен.
*Кошки*
Шагана, Шайна, Шамми, Шани, Шарлотта, Шохина, Шахиня, Шейлап, Шейна, Шелла, Шельда, Шельма, Шерри, Шеста, Шинта, Шипка, Шорда, Шумка, Шураста, Шуста, Шуша, Шушара.
*Э*
*Коты*
Эвгур, Эвр, Эгей, Эго, Эгри, Эдгар, Эдлер, Эдмон, Эзоп, Эзот, Эйр, Эйх, Экбар, Экко, Экс, Эл, Элар, Элегант, Элис, Элмур, Элон, Элпир, Эль, Эльбар, Эльтон, Эльф, Эмай, Эмир, Энд, Энди, Эней, Эрак, Эракс, Эрк, Эрл, Эрон, Эрос, Эрро.
*Кошки*
Эвальда, Эвридико, Эга, Эгида, Эгри, Эджи, Эзита, Эйра, Эйша, Экдаль, Экса, Эладо, Элеко, Эли, Элита, Эллада, Элоса, Элоси, Эльба, Эльза, Эльфа, Эльцо, Эмма, Эна, Эналя, Энка, Эра, Эри, Эрика, Эрли, Эрна, Эрнани, Эста, Эстер, Эстрелия, Этери, Этна.
*Ю*
*Коты*
Юджин, Юджи, Юз, Юк, Юкар, Юкки, Юкон, Юкс, Юкчи, Юл, Юнак, Юнг, Юнгар, Юнгун, Юней, Юнитус, Юннэль, Юрдек, Юрен, Юрико, Юре, Юрчен, Юст, Ют, Ютан, Ютан, Ютик, Ютчай, Ючан, Ючор, Юшан.
*Кошки*
Юда, Юдита, Южана, Юзо, Юзаро, Юзефа, Юкка, Юлона, Юлота, Юма, Юмара, Юна, Юнота, Юнесса, Юнико, Юноро, Юнга, Юра, Юрга, Юрена, Юрзе, Юрма, Юси, Юста, Юта, Ютана, Юфта.
*Я*
*Коты*
Явор, Яврик, Яги, Яго, Ягуар, Яжи, Язон, Ямал, Янг, Янге, Яндус, Янсон, Янтарь, Яр, Яранг, Ярви, Ярд, Ярик, Ярлик, Ярош, Ярро, Ярый, Ясный, Яффи, Яхнот, Яшен, Яшер.
*Кошки*
Ява, Яза, Яна, Янга, Янда, Янетта, Яни-Веста, Яника, Янка, Янта, Яра, Ярга.

----------


## RixAlex

Ааааа.... как теперь выбрать?

----------


## vova230

У меня бвла когда-то кошка по кличке Риска.

----------


## Sanych

Мою прелестницу персидскую зовут Машка  Мы с сыном выбрали такое имя и все довольны.

----------


## Пацаваца

> Мухтар


Почему-то всегда думал,что это кличка собаки)

----------


## Sasha

У друга кошку Пружинкой называют))

----------


## Marusja

мою кошку Маруся зовут.

----------


## Jemal

Все клички какие-то экзотические. Я, например, не нашел в списке Барсика и Ваську

----------


## Akasey

Нашу кошку Ксюшей звали.

----------


## Alex

Во, моя тоже есть в списке - Гера, ласково - Героин

----------


## Адмирал

а моего рыжего полосатого кота зовут пират

----------


## HARON

А моего Палканом кликали!

----------


## Demention

А моих котов зовут Дарк и Мирек)

----------


## BIGm[]n

я не нашел клички  своего кота - его звать Кот;
 а у знакомой кошка Тихиандра,а пес - Крокодил...

----------


## vova230

> я не нашел клички  своего кота - его звать Кот;
>  а у знакомой кошка Тихиандра,а пес - Крокодил...


А моего крокодила звали Котик. :2452435::246534:

----------


## Asteriks

Кошку Марго как только не зовём: Маргусик, Маргинос, Марга, Марг. И сами тешимся.

----------


## ПаранойА

Мой Кузя. Кузятка, Кузьма, Кузёмочка  Любимая скотинка)

----------


## Justin

Рюрик Рюрикович

----------


## PatR!oT

кошаки ))))

----------


## VitaSitko

У нас Буся, то есть Бусинка. И такая же кличка ещё у одних знакомых.

----------

